# Attention: EMT boater from Montana on Lochsa last weekend (4/28)



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Call Strongwater in Missoula with a lost report. They hang out at pipeline a lot and might know, or be able to help locate.


----------



## fostvedtm (Apr 30, 2012)

^Thanks man. I gave them a call. No one seems to know an EMT from Montana, missing a tooth, who likes to run the Lochsa. Damn.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

fostvedtm said:


> ^Thanks man. I gave them a call. No one seems to know an EMT from Montana, missing a tooth, who likes to run the Lochsa. Damn.


she'll have your ass for calling her "man"


----------



## fostvedtm (Apr 30, 2012)

whoops. "Ihowemt" isn't a very feminine sounding name though.


----------



## sbarker (May 2, 2008)

Try 539-9764 Wes


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, THAT Wes! He played the flute at my wedding in National Canyon. Let me know if you need more contact info. I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

colorado_steve said:


> she'll have your ass for calling her "man"


Haha, no, just please don't use female references as insults, at least on days that i'm stressed! Had a funny conversation with a friend recently about male pronouns, even women use them ("you guys") especially those of us that tend to recreate and work in a male dominated circle. Think of your young girls -"daddy, is it bad to be me" after some dip calls another guy "a little girl" in front of her....

Hope you get your skirt back. LOVE is that you kayakers all wear skirts!!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like Wes


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Think of your young girls -"daddy, is it bad to be me" after some dip calls another guy "a little girl" in front of her....


Considering my daughters are better boaters than most little boys their ages, I don't think they're too insulted. :lol:


----------



## fostvedtm (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for all the help guys. My buddy who goes to UM is at the wave in missoula right now.. says this guy Wes hangs out there a lot. Hopefully he is the same EMT from Montana I'm thinking of.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

MT4Runner said:


> Considering my daughters are better boaters than most little boys their ages, I don't think they're too insulted. :lol:


Not to hijack the thread, but since we are braggin on our daughters, here is a picture of mine (with the gun show) after a long swim in Granite falls. We plucked the men off the upside down boat so that the ladies could right it. She also swam Lava that trip as they caught the corner of the ledge hole.


----------



## fostvedtm (Apr 30, 2012)

^No Problem. I talked to Wes and he _had my skirt. Unfortunately, he gave it to some guy named Jim who runs the Lochsa River Conservatory or something and now I need to get into contact with him. _


I'm pretty sure I'll be able to get my skirt back. THANKS SO MUCH TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED OUT! can't believe this actually worked haha.


----------

